# Numb and sore feet



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

maybe not too small, but poor fit and wrong size.

Numb toes can be other very specific things, but start with fit and size. Go to a good shop with more than one brand and try shit on.


----------



## crazyface (Mar 1, 2008)

I've been getting numb toes for a season or 2 now. It can be from either my bindings or boots. I think my boots are pretty soft so sometimes I ratchet my heel strap too tight and I get a lot of pressure there and it effects circulation. Othertimes, my boots are too tight and I have to loosen them. I never get any tingling sensation like you do, though.

To solve the problem, I just have to go into the lodge and warm up my toes.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

read the sticky in the boots forum about fit and go try some on. On new boots your feet should feel extra snug, but not too tight. Your toes should touch the end but not be scrunched up. You can tell that just by trying on boots. After that you should wear them around, tightened up, in the store, to see if any problems develop. After that you need to wear them at home and see if there are any problems. After that you have the slopes and unfortunately that is where problems develop sometimes. Can't do shit about that


----------

